# bathroom mold



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

After living in my house for a few months, I noticed black mold spots appearing on my bathroom ceiling. I cleaned the mold only to have it return. Well, I have since realized that the previous owner didn't vent the ceiling fan. I have replaced and vented the fan, cleaned the surfaces with a mold remover, and repainted the ceiling. This year, I am noticing small bumps on the ceiling, and small mold specks showing through these bumps. What is the best way to prevent this from occuring? There are no windows in the bathroom to open since it is centrally located. The insulation above the bathroom appears to be adequate, though I still get some condensation forming on the ceiling. We always leave the doors open when showering and run the fan. Can this be accomplished without removing and replacing the ceiling? As a side note, I did not use an oil based paint when I originally painted the ceiling, which I will do this next time. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

google concrobium....available at home depot


----------



## The Mechanic (Aug 6, 2008)

If you are getting condensation on the ceiling, it sounds like you are not moving enough air. Maybe a fan with a higher CFM rating is in order.

Or your ceiling is unusually cold causing the condensate.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Condensation occurs when there is a drastic temp change from one area to another. It also doesn't help there is additional moisture from the shower. Guess what? There isn't enough insulation in that particular area thus the moisture and mold problem. Sounds like the mold wasn't completely killed and is now growing between paint coats.


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Repair the bumps and use the Concrobium. Paint the ceiling with "Perma White" bathroom & kitchen paint. It's made by Zinsser, available everywhere. http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=35 

Start the fan before showering to get the air moving. Leave it on for at least 15-20 min. after, or longer. Some have timers. 

Double check insulation for R 49. I don't recall how many inches that is, but I think about 14" or so if fiberglass. 

Jaz


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I added another 9" of insulation over the area and bought some concrobium. After I remove all the mold, I'll try the Zinsser paint. If none of that works, I guess I'll add another fan directly over the shower. Thanks again.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

I would take a look at the other side of the drywall also.


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

All the mold seems to be on the ceiling. I was able to check the other side while in the attic, and no mold was seen.


----------

